# Accepted @ Lister!!! help re: px costsl



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi gals, Had 1st appt on Thurs and am over the moon as we have been accepted.....all that worry for noothing.  They have given me a px to take to Gp's for my pill and all other drugs.  I thought the px cost was paid for by clinic-is this not the case? Will i have to then pay normal px costs per item?
Anyone who can shed any light ?
Thanks
xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

I didnt have to pay anything at all for my drugs are u meaning dowregging drugs stiming drugs etc?Are u donating or recieving??


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, Im sure she wont mind me butting in, she is donating, and having her own treatment.

We were both under the impression that the drugs are paid for in the treatment
xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

What exactly is listed on your prescription?

I've had 3 egg share cycles at the Lister now and have only had to pay for extra drugs I need for my immune issues.

The standard form is to try and get your GP to pay for your menopur, nasal spray and cyclogest. If they won't then the clinic pay, so don't panic. The pill is free anyway on the NHS and everyone needs to go to their GP for it.

Claire x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HIya,

I went to Gp to ask about doing px today but they refused & was quite shocked that I asked them. I did pick up 2 months of the pill today though.
My px consists of-:
Nafarelin (nasal spray)
Menopure
Ovitrelle
Cyclogest

So when you e/s all the costs of drugs were included? This is what we thought. I also received an invoice for the sperm analysis which i also understand is included in cost?
Will have to get on to Lister....do they then get drugs ready for me to pick up?Alexia

[br]: 4/09/06, 12:49Hi agian

just been on to Lena, they will be sending the drugs in post when i begin pill in 2 wks. They do pay for drugs so everything is hunky dorey!!

x


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Sometimes there is varying info at the Lister re eggs share due to individual cases requiring a degree of flexibility   
the best person always to talk to is Lena the nurse lead in egg share 
you will get the anasphone at times but say you need call back the same day 
and they usually do try to be message left before 4.30 

Dianne x


----------



## abiy (May 11, 2005)

Hello everyone,
  I'm new on this board but i have a question for the ladies who are doing egg-sharing programme at lister.
Are the really fussy about bmi.My bmi is 32 and i'm a little worried that i may not be accepted for the egg sharing programme because of this.Do they actually weigh you?
I have an appointment next thursday.Please help.
I pray that all of us will have the much desired bfp this year.Thanks.

Abi.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Abi, 

I wasnt weighed when I went for my first appointment, they ask your height and weight, and I think my bmi is 25. something. Im not sure what the cut off point is?? Hopefully someone on here will be able to tell you.

Best of luck hun

xxx


----------



## abiy (May 11, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the reply.Fingers crossed.I hope everything goes well.I'll keep you informed.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

When I first went to the Lister in 2003 for egg sharing I was about a stone over what I should have been..  I was still accepted but they told me that I had to loose the weight whilst I was awaiting my 2nd lot of blood tests!  It's amazing how quickly I could loose the weight when I had a good reason for doing so, hence the weight was lost in about 6 weeks...  No they didn't weigh me at all, but they do usually weigh you when you have egg collection as they need to know this for the general..
Helen x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Abi
I wasnt weighed either. Was just asked  my weight n height. My BMI is 20 so ok.
I just looked in Lister Info programme and it says your Bmi should be less than 30 but as Fluffyhelen said they will probably just ask you to loose a little before u start.
Im sure you'll be fine hun
Alexia


----------

